# Things we do to pay the mortgage



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

So, a GC I've worked for in the past got me to fix someone else's entire house of bad tape in a neighboring province (about 3 hours from home). I pulled 90 feet of the worst paper tape out of it, and fixed dozens of feet of bubbled straightflex, and fixed tape on corner beads that were so poorly mudded they popped off on one side each. 

It got me wondering, what other dirty jobs do you guys to do pay the mortgage?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

scoop out vermiculite by the bucket after we rip a roof off a house. get covered in rodent turds when ripping down old ceilings. those are two of my favourites.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Working around toilets and grubby bathrooms can get a but yuk, as is fixing messes as you descrided, I was patching a wall to the side of a loo once after the plumber had butchered the wall, was sitting outside at lunchtime and the owner came home, had his lunch then must have felt the erge so went and dropped the kids off at the pool if you know what i mean, Unsuspecting me went back in and, holyhell i needed a peg on my nose, anyway i suffered through this for a while but the smell didnt go, so stupied me decided in a split second of madness to check things out, Wish i didnt  There it was, a present for me about a 10inches long, 2inches wide and brown with its head curled up out of the water as if to say HHEELLLOO.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hahahaaha:thumbup: White mud smell better than brown mud.
Same thing happened to me once, but it was a 10 year old girl with a belly ache... For the love of god, what do those things eat!


----------



## Hammy (Apr 24, 2010)

Pulled many 'a porcelain thrones and scraped and cleaned as many closet flanges. 

The scary part is, the older I get the less it bothers me.


----------

